# www.outdoordistributors.com Craftsman Sleeve Hitches



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/AYP/AYP_Rider/Accessories.html

SLEEVE HITCHES 

SH10 Fits all GT's With 23" or larger rear tires.
Must have "Hi / Low" or Hydrostatic Transaxle
with Vertical Shaft Engines 

TX11ER Fits Garden Tractors with Heavy Duty
Peerless Transaxle / Hydro 3000 

Do either of these have the lft handle in the "rear" like the new #24535 sleeve hitch?

Thanks


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

interesting, did you check the price?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT5000 _
> *Do either of these have the lft handle in the "rear" like the new #24535 sleeve hitch?
> 
> Thanks *


 Since this site does not show a picture, it's hard to say, but it seems a little pricey as compared to the craftsman....


----------

